#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Definition of  mutarotation

## kirti mang

Que.
What is mutarotation? I want to know definition on it. if you know please share with me. I hope you will share.





  Similar Threads: Some basic definition of analog  electronic Some important definition regarding mechanical engineering. Photo Vision - Lighting for Definition Definition of Love?

----------


## shivamh

*Mutarotation* is the change in the optical rotation that occurs by epimerization (that is the change in the equilibrium between two epimers, when the corresponding stereocenters interconvert). Cyclic sugars show mutarotation as α and β anomeric forms interconvert.The optical rotation of the solution depends on the optical rotation of each anomer and their ratio in the solution.

----------

